# Opinion help guys



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok most know i had labrum and bone spur surgery last year on my left shoulder,its doing well,nerves growing back slowly,still limited to what i can do esp db shoulder presses and military presses,not because i cant lift it,my arm is unstable,i also only do DB chest excercises instead of BB unless its light

my question is my right shoulder has an inflamed rotatar cuff,no biggie,had it MRI's etc just inflmated,and i do close grip bench for one of my tricep mass builders,would it be better to use the smith machine to do this or regular BB? My max on BB CGB is 225 with a slight hurt in my rotator cuff,and im not comfortable doing that,dont wanna take the chance,i can lower it to like 185 and be fine and do more reps,i was just wondering would a smith machine give me more stability and less likely to injure it even worse?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

i think thats a giving buddy, im no pro but machines are safer all around, the only reason i don't like them is cuz they don't work those stabalizing muscles or what not. if u are afraid of hurting yourself....or hurting yourself more....i would go qwith your gut and use the machine. at the end of the day your still getting it in and working that musle group.

thats just me like i said im no VET

maybe someone with more experience can chime in and help our man BullsEye out


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 15, 2012)

i have had 3 shoulder surgery's.  i do no military press's with a barbell. all my shoulder press work is on the hammer strength shoulder machine. i also do upright rows with the cable .i still do all the b.s. exercises the p.t. people gave me except with weight. dumbbell for medial  and posterior delts and shrugs i was told never to do barbell military press by my ortho guy. but of course i am a lot older than you


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

Bullseye as a rule of thumb any exercise that hurts or inflames an area should be scrapped!  And I do not mean the good hurt like a burn, I mean real hurt as in l;asting pain and discomfort.Your body is telling you this isn't right for me and it is going o cause damage if you keep it up!  There are so many different exercises and ways to come at a muscle that it is almost endless, switch up until it feels right!

 and  get on hgh already man!!!!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> and  get on hgh already man!!!!



you know i was going to ask that...are u on any HGH cause that would help heal that injury for sure i would think...no zeek?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks guys,cause i sure as hell dont want another surgery lol,i do military presses on the smith machine and no problems,and as mentioned above upright rows work well for me to


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Bullseye as a rule of thumb any exercise that hurts or inflames an area should be scrapped!  And I do not mean the good hurt like a burn, I mean real hurt as in l;asting pain and discomfort.Your body is telling you this isn't right for me and it is going o cause damage if you keep it up!  There are so many different exercises and ways to come at a muscle that it is almost endless, switch up until it feels right!
> 
> and  get on hgh already man!!!!


gotta find me some brotha!!! lol


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 16, 2012)

If it doesn't hurt after trying it, it should be good. Sometimes the smith can irritate shoulders because you can't go in a natural arch as you lift. If it doesn't hurt, go for it bro.

On a side note, does GH help the nerves themselves heal fast Zeek or does it help the tissues and tendons but not nerves. I ask because I will be having nerve surgery and it can take a year to fully heal if not longer.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 16, 2012)

well good luck brad and let us know how u make out in the gym....i am lucky to never have a serious injury ever in my life from anything really, besides a few deep cuts and burns but thats different

good luck brother


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> If it doesn't hurt after trying it, it should be good. Sometimes the smith can irritate shoulders because you can't go in a natural arch as you lift. If it doesn't hurt, go for it bro.
> 
> On a side note, does GH help the nerves themselves heal fast Zeek or does it help the tissues and tendons but not nerves. I ask because I will be having nerve surgery and it can take a year to fully heal if not longer.


smith machine military presses do good for me no pain at all,i just need another shoulder mass builder instead of DB shoulder presses

i can do regular military presses with a spotter,but my bad shoulder shakes and is not stable because of the nerve damage,so i just do the smith and the old timey shoulder press machine


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Rotator cuff injuries are the worst .... You'd better try and work around it as I do.  But you, guys, lift much heavier than I do and I guess that it's tougher for you than it is for me.

Avoid heavy bench press, military press and behind the neck exercises (lat pulldowns).


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

millgirl said:


> Rotator cuff injuries are the worst .... You'd better try and work around it as I do.  But you, guys, lift much heavier than I do and I guess that it's tougher for you than it is for me.
> 
> Avoid heavy bench press, military press and behind the neck exercises (lat pulldowns).


i dont even use the BB bench press anymore,DB's only


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 18, 2012)

I won't touch a smith machine with a 10 ft pole. Imo all its gonna do is hold up progress. Yas is going to work your target muscle, but it takes out the more important stabilizing muscles leaving you more injury prone by having a way stronger "main muscle" in relation to its stability "partner" muscles. I would just drop the weigh and go from there. A lil slower progress. But not as slow as a few months recovering from a stupid injury.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like you're gtg Vet BEF!

Dumbells are perfect like that.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I won't touch a smith machine with a 10 ft pole. Imo all its gonna do is hold up progress. Yas is going to work your target muscle, but it takes out the more important stabilizing muscles leaving you more injury prone by having a way stronger "main muscle" in relation to its stability "partner" muscles. I would just drop the weigh and go from there. A lil slower progress. But not as slow as a few months recovering from a stupid injury.


oh trust me brother,i do plenty of excercises to build my stabilizer muscle,right from my doctors notes lol


----------

